# Ginger Root



## lja (Nov 21, 2006)

This forum has been invaluable to me over the years, so I thought it was time to post my latest discovery. Mind you, I have tried many of the recommendations here without much success.Several months ago I started taking 550mg of Ginger Root. I get it at Walmart for $4. I started taking 1 capsule 3 times daily. After a couple of months I realized it seemed to be working. I was running to the bathroom 12-13 times before noon every day. Before I knew it I was down to 3 bathroom trips. Slowly, I weaned down to 1 capsule a day and that's what I take today. I make an average of 2 bathroom trips after my feet hit the floor in the am, but usually that does it for the day.I still have Librax, Bentyl, and a few others on hand if an occasional "attack" comes up, but it's been months since that has happened. I also take 1800mg of Calcium, but I'm not sure that has anything to do with the progress. I've been taking that for years.Anyway, for those of you still searching for relief, Ginger Root may be worth a try. As with all of us, your results may vary. Good luck to you all, and thank you for all you've done for me.Lora


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for sharing your success with us Lora! And I'm _so_ happy you are feeling much better!


----------



## tjesspersen (May 20, 2010)

I might just give this a try. I just started the calcium this week and am having pretty good luck with it so far, but it's always good to have other options just in case.


----------

